# Lets see em !!!



## Gotta_Goat (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey all..

Looking to put a new set of wheels on my 05 gto.
Id like a set of staggered 18's ...
So lets see yours ...need ideas
any pictures would help
thank you


----------

